# [SOLVED] Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have a problem with booting up an Acer Extensa 5620. Here is what happens when i boot:

It gets to acer bios screen then immediately goes to boot set up (safe mode etc). When I choose to run in safe mode it starts booting up windows (windows xp and progress bar come up) then flickers the BSOD for a nano second (unreadable) and returns to the acer bios screen.

I have tried to start Acer recovery (Alt and F10 at Acer bios screen) but it doesnt start - simply takes me to boot setup.

I dont have a recovery disc or a xp boot disc as its my friends laptop and he nevr backed it up 

I have put the HD in my enclosure and can access it no problem via my desktop so I have recovered his data and can see the windows folder. However I cant boot up from my enclosure to see if it will boot on my comp.


Could someone narrow down what the problem is for me?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

I am not sure if you can boot from a USB drive but here's something that you can try:

Put back the HDD in the laptop
Run HDD diagnostics (run this via CD/DVD drive and not in Windows) to check your drive for hardware faults (use Seatools or Hitachi DFT)
Pop in XP install CD and go into Recovery Console
Run CHKDSK /F /R in Recovery Console
Reboot


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

Thanx for getting back to me so quickly. I will try as stated above in the next couple of hours and report back.


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

1. I Dl and burned the hitachi dft iso
2. I put it into my cd/ dvd drive and started the laptop
3. I went into bios and changed the boot sequence so it would boot from cd/ dvd drive first
4. the cd/ dvd drive started ( light on and whirring sound) but nothing happened and it went into its usual cycle of boot failure as described above.
5. I didnt get an xp install cd (it was preinstalled), however i have run chkdsk on the hd via my enclosure on my desktop.

Just to compound problems the blue screen is in czech (my friend is czech) but I have recorded the message (as it disappeared so damn quickly) on my camera and can make out that it is the following error:

STOP 0 X 0000007B etc.

I hope this helps to isolate the problem. Many thanx again for your promptness in helping me 

Edit: i have hooked up my ext cd/ dvd to the laptop and it now boots up the dft  I will report back as soon as ive finished running it


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

Hi Mayan2012,

See the big blue letters on my sig.. HOW TO BURN...? Follow the instructions on the linked document on how to burn the ISO file into a CD... just in case you copied/burned the ISO file in a different way.


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

I used imgburn to burn the iso onto a dvd as per software instructions (right click file, choose burn with imgburn)

It works in my ext dvd hooked upto the laptop. which means the cd/ dvd drive in the laptop is not working or not accesible properly. May this be a symptom of the same booting problem?

1.I ran the dft on the laptop with no errors coming up.

2.Ran chkdsk on the laptop hd via my hd enclosure hooked upto my desktop

3.put my hd back in the laptop and still had the same problem


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*



MAYAN2012 said:


> I used imgburn to burn the iso onto a dvd as per software instructions (right click file, choose burn with imgburn)
> 
> It works in my ext dvd hooked upto the laptop. which means the cd/ dvd drive in the laptop is not working or not accesible properly. May this be a symptom of the same booting problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

1. I ran the dft on the laptop (with hd put back in  )using my external cd/ dvd drive to boot the dft disc from as it was not booting from the laptops cd/ dvd drive. 

2. I dont have an xp install cd because xp came with it preinstalled which is why this is harder than it should be. Ye, im not sure of the validity of the chkdsk but it seemed to run ok.

3. no xp disc to do xp repair 

I suppose the white elephant in the room is the fact that i dont have an xp disc to run the usual checks and fixes and I'm basically trying to find a way to check and repair the HD without the xp disc.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

There is of course another way without doing a repair but I doubt if you're going to like it. I think you already know what that other option is...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/827492-post1.html


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

I'm afraid the ultimate fix isnt working 

It just continues to the boot setup screen ('safe mode' etc)

Is my only option formatting the hd and putting a new copy of XP on it? I can format the laptops hd via my enclosure.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*



MAYAN2012 said:


> Is my only option formatting the hd and putting a new copy of XP on it? -- I suggest you read the thread again as this question has already been answered by previous recommendations. I can format the laptops hd via my enclosure.


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

Sorry m8 I must be having a braindead day but I cant see any recommendations regarding formatting the HD and putting a new copy of xp on it. Perhaps I'm not understanding a previous post, could you put it in laymans terms for me


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

do an XP repair install


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

Thanks for your help its fixed now


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer extensa 5620 wont boot up*

Thanks for the update. I am happy to know you got it resolved.


----------

